# Cabinet for my new Gaming PC



## muizz (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi everyone...........i was thinking to buy a cool pc cabinet for my new gaming pc,so if anybody could suggest me.........Thanks
BUDGET-5k-10k
BTW what is the main purose of such a costly cabinet when you can buy cabinets worth 2k-3k???


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 28, 2014)

Budget?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 28, 2014)

Post your budget and pc config.


----------

